# Jägermeister Shepherds



## r3tro23

Hey guys, i live in NJ and was wondering if anyone has heard of or seen this trainer, Carlos Rojas. I am getting a WGSL in the spring and I am going to look for training. Please let me know your feedback, anything will help or if you can recommend a NJ trainer. 

German Shepherd Breeder in New Jersey. AKC Registered Puppies and trained German Shepherd Dogs for sale.

Thanks!


----------



## Dainerra

what kind of training are you looking for? perhaps you could contact an admin and have this question moved to the training section of the forum instead of feeding. You might get more response.

Ar you looking to do SCH with this pup? Showlines might be ok at it but a lot of serious SCH trainers will look down on you and your dog before you get started. If you are looking for a pet, the prices are astronomical.


----------



## r3tro23

I'm just looking to do a lot of obedience (mainly want to get the dog to off leash) and very light protection (watch). Maybe some tracking. All of this to keep my dog happy. I am not looking to compete.


----------



## Dainerra

the majority of that can be done in any group class with a good trainer. I'd look into various obedience and/or SCH clubs in your area. From the titles, I'd say it might be a good option for someone who wanted to compete or be much more serious in the sport but a bit of over-kill for what you are looking for.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

You posted this thread in the Feeding Our Puppy forum. I've done a moderator notification to have it moved. In the future, please post your questions in the most appropriate forum, based on the topic.


----------



## Jax08

Highly recommend Beth Bradley
Dog Obedience Training - Beth Bradley

Good trainer, reads dogs well, awesome person. 2016 USCA National Champion. WUSV competitor.


----------



## r3tro23

Jax08 said:


> Highly recommend Beth Bradley
> Dog Obedience Training - Beth Bradley
> 
> Good trainer, reads dogs well, awesome person. 2016 USCA National Champion. WUSV competitor.


Thanks jax!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Just my 2 cents....

If I were looking at a kennel for my next puppy and saw that the web site's latest update was in 2015, and that under "their dogs" they list only one male, no bitches at all, and so no health info....I'd be a little skeptical! I don't have any first hand info...just sayin! I'd recommend looking elsewhere...for puppies or training or anything!


----------



## Jax08

An out of date website in no way is a reflection of a bad breeder. If that were a criteria, you would have to knock Wolfstraum off the list and I know for a fact she breeds good dogs and stands behind them.

But, regardless, the poster was asking for a trainer not a breeder.


----------

